

The $1090 Optimus Popularis -keyboard gets into production - Jhsto
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=fi&sl=fi&tl=en&prev=_dd&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmuropaketti.com%2Fart-lebedevin-uusin-nappaimisto-vihdoin-massatuotantoon-hinta-yli-900-euroa

======
kmlymi
While this is very neat, the thing is most people who are productive on the
computer, tend to never look at the keys they strike.

Mechanical keyboards are great because it imparts a tactile feel, this
keyboard on the other hand displays something off from my vision.

------
anonymfus
Normal link to Lebedev's blog:

[http://optimus-project.livejournal.com/70862.html](http://optimus-
project.livejournal.com/70862.html)

~~~
anonymfus
Product description:
[http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/popularis/](http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/popularis/)

------
gcb1
if each key has its own lcd backlight ballast, how much power does this draw?

